# IronMag's diversity! What is your ethnicity?



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

I think we need to have diversity training at IronMag so we can better understand our colored brothers and sisters. Please explain your heritage in this thread so that we may all come to understand and embrace each others differences.

I'm 25% German~superior genetics and biological experimentation
25% Russian~drinking problem and criminal
25% Irish~drinking problem
25% English~educated and well spoken

Please understand me my brethren and sisters.

Tell us about your heritage.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Canadian.  With Peter North as my second cousin, good things run in our family.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Feb 17, 2012)

50% German 
50% unknown 
150% awesome


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2012)

25% beaner
25% English
50% Russian
100% Gay


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm 
25% German
25% Russian
25% Irish
25% English


----------



## boss (Feb 17, 2012)

French
Native
Italian
Scottish
American
Canadian


Jacked tanned Super mutt


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 17, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 25% beaner
> 25% English
> 50% Russian
> 100% Gay



So basically a bunch of drunks jerked off in a blender and spawned the piece of work we see before us?


----------



## Madnann (Feb 17, 2012)

50% black
50% white(I think)
and
50% madmann since we have the same moms and all. I'm so proud.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm
> 25% German
> 25% Russian
> 25% Irish
> 25% English


Brother?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 17, 2012)

95% spanish   5% nigger but only my penis


----------



## Imosted (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Turk


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

German- Superior genetics for mass
English- Bulldog
Finnish- Hot headed
French- Fries?

I am superior in every way. Powerful genetics. All men in my family look and sound very similar. People who have never met me know which family I'm from. My son looks just like me. Blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 17, 2012)

Scottish
Irish
German
Russian
Mongolian


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 17, 2012)

75% Hispanic
25% White

...and I can't even understand or speak Spanish


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

50% Native Hawaiian - Looking tan year round and drives the women crazy, ha ha!
25% Japanese - Obsession with rice and squinty eyes
25% Chinese - Much less body hair then most and more squinty eyes, ha ha!


----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Proud White Man


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2012)

25% Ashkenazi
75% Mix of English, Dutch, German, Italian, with a touch of Native American.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> 50% Native Hawaiian - Looking tan year round and drives the women crazy, ha ha!
> 25% Japanese - Obsession with rice and squinty eyes
> 25% Chinese - Much less body hair then most and more squinty eyes, ha ha!


It's driving me crazy right now....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 17, 2012)

1/2 Italian -wine and hit man 
1/4 Spanish- spinners on my gremlin 
1/4 Irish- pissed off and Irish Spring Soap


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> 50% Native Hawaiian - Looking tan year round and drives the women crazy, ha ha!
> 25% Japanese - Obsession with rice and squinty eyes
> 25% Chinese - Much less body hair then most and more squinty eyes, ha ha!



No wonder your screen name is hard to pronounce


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Canadian... Blend of English, Scottish, Norwegian, Dutch, French, Finnish, and German.


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's driving me crazy right now....







~RaZr~ said:


> No wonder your screen name is hard to pronounce



It's actually a Bob Marley song, "Easy Skanking".  Go day to day with this playing in my mind.  Been my favorite song since I was about 7 or 8...






YouTube Video


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Brother?


 

Is your penis really really big?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> It's actually a Bob Marley song, "Easy Skanking".  Go day to day with this playing in my mind.  Been my favorite song since I was about 7 or 8...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like a dumbass now 
That was the "Mexican" coming out of me


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Tuco (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Mexican

Only Spanish I speak is the cuss words.... Puto


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 17, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> I feel like a dumbass now
> That was the "Mexican" coming out of me




No worries brother!  The thing I loved about growing up in Hawaii was that there was so mch diversity there.  Knowing each others culture and their "flaws" in each allowed us to poke fun at each other in a joking manner.  People are to up tight here in the mainland


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 100%* Proud *White Man



They asked your ethnicity, not your level of ignorance.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> They asked your ethnicity, not your level of ignorance.



Okay. To appease you, hombre...100% Proud German White Man.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> They asked your ethnicity, not your level of ignorance.


I love this guy


----------



## meow (Feb 17, 2012)

50% Thai
25% Chinese
25%???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

I am 100% African American but I got that same disease that MJ had so now I am white. 

Italian
Hungarian
Native American
Irish


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 17, 2012)

%100 latino heat , product of spaniard conquest against indigenous peoples.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

75% German= great genetics far superior to all other races...
25% Irish= always pised off and ready to fight......


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

Half Man
Half Bear
Half Pig


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Half Man
> Half Bear
> Half Pig



Half Female


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Is your penis really really big?


Negative


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Negative


 
Then Yes.. we very well could be brothers.


----------



## Haitiansensation (Feb 17, 2012)

German
Italian
Spanish


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 17, 2012)

English and German here


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

my penis is the absolute perfect size, it satisfies *me* every time!


----------



## Saney (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> Half Female



You're a hater.. if anything, i'm partial tranny.. but only after midnight on the weekends.. they are the money nights


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welsh-50%
Irish-25%
Italian-25%


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Colombian...coffee trafficker


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> %100 latino heat , product of spaniard conquest against indigenous peoples.


 
Your welcome


----------



## boss (Feb 17, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 100% Proud White Man




So you still didn't answer


----------



## secdrl (Feb 17, 2012)

boss said:


> So you still didn't answer




I did answer. Re-read the threat, slick.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Jew. If you have a problem with that I'll see you in court.


----------



## Deity (Feb 17, 2012)

37.5% german
12.5% irish
25% escimo
17.5% cherokee
7.5% african american


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2012)

Deity said:


> 37.5% german
> 12.5% irish
> 25% escimo
> 17.5% cherokee
> 7.5% african american


Hitler just rolled over in his grave...


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 17, 2012)

50 % - Portuguese

25 % - French

25 % - Native American

I'm bangin lookin


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>



I always laugh when I see that photo.

25% Russian
25% Austrian or Hungarian(been hard to find out but its one or the other)
50% Hispanic

100% JEW





YouTube Video


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 100% Jew. If you have a problem with that I'll see you in court.



Ahh shit.  Some brothers aboard.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Hitler just rolled over in his grave...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 17, 2012)

suprfast said:


> I always laugh when I see that photo.
> 
> 25% Russian
> 25% Austrian or Hungarian(been hard to find out but its one or the other)
> ...


This owned the shit out of the original!!!


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

100% Kryptonian


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 17, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> %100 latino heat , product of spaniard conquest against indigenous peoples.



Lmao!! Oooooo ok!


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Hitler just rolled over in his grave...



Damn, people got some jokes in here!


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> 100% Kryptonian


 WTF I thought I was the last one of our kind! lol. 
If you dont know what I am... "Then you stupid" 

 Any guesses?


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> WTF I thought I was the last one of our kind! lol.
> If you dont know what I am... "Then you stupid"
> 
> Any guesses?



Black?


----------



## GMC1 (Feb 17, 2012)

25%~Irish (single malt)
+25%~Aussie (yeah, the one in the southern hemisphere)
+50%~Alabama Redneck (not sure what that encompasses)
=100%~Infidel(muslem sux)


----------



## Deity (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Hitler just rolled over in his grave...


 LOL, yeah I'm a mut. I only found out about a year ago that I had a black ancestor. I look more german than anything though, did not get any of the darkness from my african ancestor either lol.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 17, 2012)

GMC1 said:


> 25%~Irish (single malt)
> +25%~Aussie (yeah, the one in the southern hemisphere)
> +50%~Alabama Redneck (not sure what that encompasses)
> =*100%~Infidel(muslem sux)*



Infidel (one without faith) is a European word originally used to denote someone who is not Christian. The word you want is _kafir_, which is someone who doesn't believe in Allah. It is actually against Islamic law to call a Jew or Christian a kafir, as they are, according to the Quran, believers and fellow "people of the book" (Ahl-e-kitab).


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

german-english

cherokee few generations back


i wish i was black...i want free stuff


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> german-english
> 
> cherokee few generations back
> 
> ...



And a bigger penis too, right? Welcome back bro.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 17, 2012)

nah..my wife claims that if my ding dong was any bigger it would hurt her vag....she says my weeny is perfect....fuck her lying fucking bitch


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 18, 2012)

100% English, can trace my family back to France when they came to England in 1325 AD


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> 100% English, can trace my family back to France when they came to England in 1325 AD



100% French^^^^^


----------



## PurePersian (Feb 18, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Black?


How did you know? is my webcam on!! WTF

No brother..   Im more of a tan..lmao


----------



## malk (Feb 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 100% Proud White Man


 
this is your answer,your not fvking irish,english scotish get over
it ,Your American,you live on a different continent ffs.
Us Celts have nothing in common with you,apart from the
love of War


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 18, 2012)

30%Russian
30%Latvian
30%Estonian
10%Irish

(awesome)


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> 30%Russian
> 30%Latvian
> 30%Estonian
> 10%Irish
> ...



Ahhhh.... now I understand. You're eastern european. That's why you can't get a man. Everyone knows that slavs are golddiggers....


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Ahhhh.... now I understand. You're eastern european. That's why you can't get a man. Everyone knows that slavs are golddiggers....



Same as in Europe every1 thinks Americans are Fat, Slow and Lazy. Which isnt true, I went to Philly last year, to see for myself.  
So ur argument is rather stupid and immature, because there is golddigers in every nation, even American!


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 18, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> :d


 lol


----------



## Imosted (Feb 18, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Same as in Europe every1 thinks Americans are Fat, Slow and Lazy. Which isnt true, I went to Philly last year, to see for myself.
> So ur argument is rather stupid and immature, because there is golddigers in every nation, even American!



Not bad, not bad at all, reps


----------



## GMC1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Infidel (one without faith) is a European word originally used to denote someone who is not Christian. The word you want is _kafir_, which is someone who doesn't believe in Allah. It is actually against Islamic law to call a Jew or Christian a kafir, as they are, according to the Quran, believers and fellow "people of the book" (Ahl-e-kitab).


 
 Thanks Nucklehead, but , I don't give a shit about political correctness. None of the fukkers I've delt with in Iraq or Afghanistan refer to me as a Kafir, to them I am an Infidel.


----------



## katanga (Feb 18, 2012)

50% Muslim
20% Jew
10% Christian 
20% PERVERTED


----------



## Robalo (Feb 18, 2012)

100% Portuguese


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 18, 2012)

75% Persian 25% Lebanese


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

Lot of diversity here. Seems like some BB sites are mostly Italian.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

German seems to lead the way, followed by Irish and Italian. Although I was too lazy to really look at what everyone said


----------



## njc (Feb 18, 2012)

50% Swedish
12.5% German
12.5% English
12.5% Pollock
12.5% Dutch


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Same as in Europe every1 thinks Americans are Fat, Slow and Lazy. *Which isnt true*, I went to Philly last year, to see for myself.
> So ur argument is rather stupid and immature, because there is golddigers in every nation, even American!





Yes it is.
Lol, I guess you didn't read the thread. I'm not american. 





I am fat, slow, and lazy, though.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 18, 2012)

njc said:


> 50% Swedish
> 12.5% German
> 12.5% English
> *12.5% Pollock*
> 12.5% Dutch


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 18, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> 30%Russian
> 30%Latvian
> 30%Estonian
> 10%Irish
> ...


Not sure if you've been told yet but 
Tits or GTFO


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2012)

Native American
Spanish
Irish 
German

I've recently researched my family tree, and was so ashamed when I found out it went in a circle.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

*Why Not Everyone Supports Black History Month*






YouTube Video










Uploaded by PBSNewsHour on Feb 16, 2012
Black History Month originated in 1925 when the second week of February was made Negro History Week since it contained the birthdays of abolitionist Frederick Douglass and President Abraham Lincoln. Hari Sreenivasan reports on how some African-Americans now oppose the idea of dedicating a special month to black history.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Scotch-Irish


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

100% goofy looking white guy.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

white guy = thread killer


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

racist post reported! ^^^^


----------



## Bowden (Feb 18, 2012)

On my Dads side Irish.
On my Moms side mostly German with some Scottish, English , Russian and maybe Native American.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 18, 2012)

100% Scottish


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 18, 2012)

Bringing in the Strong Russian Women! oh yea!


----------



## ban916 (Feb 18, 2012)

50% Persian 25% Italian 25% Irish.


----------



## 07bobber (Feb 18, 2012)

100% italian


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

OK.....now that we all know all you bastards aren't Americans it's time we get rid of you immigrants!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2012)

kill them all and i'll have to  sort them out


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

Caribbean
Italian
Dutch
Spaniard
African


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Caribbean
> Italian
> Dutch
> Spaniard
> African



Holy hell I got a boner.


----------



## big60235 (Feb 18, 2012)

100% nigger hater

Oh my race list....
50% Scottish
20% Irish
Fuck all the rest because I'm drunk.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 18, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> OK.....now that we all know all you bastards aren't Americans it's time we get rid of you immigrants!



those fucking foreigners eh


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2012)

Imosted said:


> those fucking foreigners* eh*


----------



## Imosted (Feb 19, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Living 10 years in Eastern Canada changes people.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2012)

English -
Scottish - 
Cornish - 
something else unknown but a little tanned - 
Jewish (cock only)


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> English -
> Scottish -
> Cornish -
> something else unknown but a little tanned -
> Jewish (cock only)


English=England
Scottish= Scotland
Cornish= Cornland?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 19, 2012)

Reading throw this thread i see there is a lot of Scotsmen. So my question is....who's got the fucking Drink !!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

Does IM have any 100% African Americans???


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Does IM have any 100% African Americans???




Don't be silly, they spent their food stamps on booze and fast food, not computers.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Feb 19, 2012)

100% pure convict who's knowledge of a family tree would be more equivalent to that of a small shrub.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm 25% German~superior genetics and biological experimentation
> 25% Russian~drinking problem and criminal
> 25% Irish~drinking problem
> 25% English~educated and well spoken



No shit! Thats me too! As with my before and after sdmz thread you can see my superior German genetics. My Russian side, I did do some time and Russians include strength(I must break you.). Both Russian and Irish side I got over the drinking issue thank goodness. My English side, well I can care less about that. But I think Germans are far more intelligent than the English. They're just smug about it. Where do you think we got all our greatest scientist and innovation after WWII?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I think we need to have diversity training at IronMag so we can better understand our colored brothers and sisters. Please explain your heritage in this thread so that we may all come to understand and embrace each others differences.
> 
> I'm 25% German~superior genetics and biological experimentation
> 25% Russian~drinking problem and criminal
> ...



Are you trolling for cock information again?


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 20, 2012)

50% German
50% Scottish
some how I ended up with a Irish liver though


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Not sure if you've been told yet but
> Tits or GTFO


 

She's way ahead of you on this bro


----------

